# "Better Keyboard 8" replacement



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

So since I've started using Android, I immediately replaced the default keyboard. First I tried SwiftKey, I found that although I occasionally use the complete word feature that I prefer to type. I know that SwiftKey saves lots of time, and it's really good but it wasn't what I was looking for. I tried Better Keyboard and it was everything I hoped for, but I noticed lots of bugs/glitches with it... however the layout, I find is second to none! I can use most common symbols by using longpress. And the question mark is easily accessible.

I recently tried the Jellybean keyboard and I was unimpressed by the layout as well. Currently I'm testing out Hacker's keyboard -- I LOVE THE RESPONSIVENESS but the layout is still lacking. I use portrait 99% of the time, I don't necessarily use auto-complete and again, better keyboard has been the keyboard I always go back to regardless of the crappy duplication bugs, occasional sensitivity issues and the likes. Any suggestions?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah, i stopped using better keyboard amonst it getting pulled from the play store and going to amazon. i refused to rebuy better keyboard and tried smart keyboard on a whim, but it's turned out to be the most adaptable and reliable keyboard i've used, (i've used swiftkey, better keyboard, perfect keyboard, slideit keyboard, swype, hacker's keyboard, and many more) and it supports open keyboard skins. There's hundreds of free and paid skins available (the free are readily available if you know where to look) to match/complement any theme. anyway, there's a free trial version of smart keyboard available from the play store. i have the paid version, but as i recall, the only difference between the paid and free version is that the free version occasionally prompts you to get the paid version... here's a link to the trial version if you'd like to give it a try...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.cdeguet.smartkeyboardtrial

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, i stopped using better keyboard amonst it getting pulled from the play store and going to amazon. i refused to rebuy better keyboard and tried smart keyboard on a whim, but it's turned out to be the most adaptable and reliable keyboard i've used, (i've used swiftkey, better keyboard, perfect keyboard, slideit keyboard, swype, hacker's keyboard, and many more) and it supports open keyboard skins. There's hundreds of free and paid skins available (the free are readily available if you know where to look) to match/complement any theme. anyway, there's a free trial version of smart keyboard available from the play store. i have the paid version, but as i recall, the only difference between the paid and free version is that the free version occasionally prompts you to get the paid version... here's a link to the trial version if you'd like to give it a try...
> 
> https://play.google....rtkeyboardtrial
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


I truly appreciate your responses, you're always very helpful here on Rootzwiki. I'm going to give it a shot, I just was watching a video review on that very keyboard... hopefully this will be my last switch. Do you know if the Better Keyboard on Amazon has any bug fixes? I did realize that it is version 8.9.9 versus the Play Store 8.9.6.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i'm not sure about the 8.9.9 version of better keyboard, the last version i tried was the last update it got while it was still on the play store. i do know that better keyboard on amazon was last updated on august 17th of 2011 though, and i wouldn't invest in an app that hasn't seen an update in nearly a year while there are apps as good or better that are still supported. just my opinion.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I've always used Thumb Keyboard and loved it


----------



## DefTone (Jul 31, 2011)

I've starting using TouchPal Keyboard and I love it. It has the Swype function to boot ! Check it out.

Sent from my JellyBlur using Tapatalk 2


----------

